# Bianchi Infinito tested in July 2011 VeloNews



## quasi888 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Bianchi Infinito tested in June 2011 VeloNews*

In their June 2011 issue, VeloNews reviewed 4 "endurance" road bikes: Bianchi Infinito, Cannondale Synapse Carbon 3 Ultegra, Lapierre Sensium 300, and Specialized Roubaix Expert. The bikes were scored on a scale of 0-100 based on scientific vibration damping testing (30 points), subjective ride quality, (30 points), user friendliness (15 points), value (20 points), and weight (5 points).

In a nutshell, the Roubaix stole the show. Final scores were as follows:

Bianchi Infinito: 71/100
Cannondale Synapse Carbon 3 Ultegra: 74/100
Lapierre Sensium 300: 75/100
Specialized Roubaix Expert: 88/100

The editors felt that the Infinito's stock tires (Vittoria Rubino Pro) were its Achilles' heel, being too narrow for its intended endurance purpose, resulting in dead last place in vibration testing. Interestingly, when the bikes were all tested using a normalized setup of Specialized Roubaix Pro II tires, the Infinito fared much better, in 2nd place behind the Roubaix.

When I started building my current bike a few months ago, my initial choice was to start with the Roubaix SL3 frameset, due to its reputation as the standard-bearer of endurance bikes. However, I eventually went with the Infinito due to the overwhelmingly positive user reviews, as well as the legacy of Bianchi, the beauty of the bike, and the fact that you just don't see many Bianchis out there any more (I know, somewhat vain reasons). I realize that all of the bikes tested certainly exceed my current skill level, and it certainly is a nice feeling to ride something that stands out from the rest of the masses' big-name brands, so I have absolutely no regrets in my decision -- I would choose Bianchi again. Still, a part of me couldn't help being a little disappointed in the Infinito's last place finish....

Sorry, can't link to an online version of the article, but I can provide more detailed results / scores / comments if anyone is interested.
_
Edit: June 2011 issue, not July_


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

They tested "complete bikes" and not frames, right? No worries, then.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Well, sometimes reviews are slanted based on the magazine and riders. In Bicycling Magazine, the Infinito wasn't even mentioned. The Focus Izalco was the clear winner with the Synapse and a few others close behind. 

For me, I have an Infinito too. I replaced the stock tires with 700 x 25 Conti Gatorskins. Kept the Fulcrum 7 wheelset, but want to change them out by the end of the year. Right now, I don't have the extra bucks to do so.

I owned a Specialized Roubaix Expert Comp three years ago. After I fell down and broke my ankle, I had some financial problems and sold the bike. It was a smooth bike, but I always felt like I wasn't going fast enough on it.


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

I made changes to my Campi Athena Group equipped Infinito that resulted in a ride quality transformation:

I removed the Aliante seat in favor of an Antares. (weight reduction)
Removed Fulcrum 7 wheels in favor of Neutron Ultras. (weight reduction)
Removed Rubino Pros in favor of Conti GP 4000s. (I liked the Chili compound)

These changes made the bike lighter and quicker on the stomp... the wheel/tire change also increased the dampening,

Edit... I forgot to add that since small changes can make a huge difference, tests should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

kbwh said:


> They tested "complete bikes" and not frames, right? No worries, then.


Agreed. Sounds like a mediocre review at best. Given that Bianchi didn't make the tires, what's the point? Saddles and tires are usually the first thing I change. I can't blame a bike manufacture for selecting something that's not my preference.


----------



## gsorvino (Jan 16, 2011)

I think those of us who own the Infinito will agree they are superlative bikes. My 2011 with Chorus 11 and Fulcrum 1 wheels rides great. I am sure the other bikes tested are good but these results are opinions of a limited number of riders who may have preferences that we do not.

Forza Bianchi !


----------



## quasi888 (Oct 3, 2009)

Agreed on all counts, guys.

I actually bought my Infinito Ultegra a month ago as a complete so I could eBay all the components and swap over everything from my previous bike, a PedalForce RS3 that I had built up with SRAM Force. I enjoyed the RS3 (especially for the price I paid), but with a geometry that was nearly identical to a Specialized Tarmac down to the millimeter, I felt after nearly a year that it was too aggressive for my types of riding (fitness rides 3x/week and the occasional century / sportive, all on fairly smooth roads; no racing at this point). My main concern with going with the Roubaix was a significantly longer wheelbase (in my given frame size) that, while contributing to its renowned stability, felt sluggish to me on twisty descents (which my RS3 was great at). The Infinito's wheelbase split the difference between my old bike and the Roubaix, so it was the perfect compromise in my case. 

Anyway, here's a shot of my Infinito, which I love regardless of any magazine review. 

Gruppo: SRAM Force w/ SRAM Apex r/d
Wheelset: Easton EA90 Aero
Tires: Continental GP4000S
Saddle: Fizik Antares
Seatpost: KCNC Ti Pro Lite
Bars: FSA K-Force Compact
Stem: Thomson X2


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*That annoys me!*

Whenever I see a test like this, I get really annoyed. No bike test should ever give any value when rating saddle, tires, or pedals. I would even argue that wheels shouldn't be included, but since then can be costly to replace/upgrade, I'll let it slide.

Many people don't walk out of the store with stock items; those that do can and will replace them pretty quickly (especially tires). 

I've seen reveiws where one bike is ranked higher...the reviewer noted that the "inferior bike" actually fit better and rode better, but the "superior bike" came with pedals...the $150 saved caused the reveiwer to give the worse bike the nod...

WTF is up with that!

-Smarty


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

I rode the Tarmac, Supersix, Synapse, & Roubaix before riding the Infinito (rode a Lynskey after that) for comparison. The Infinito is what worked best for me although the Roubaix wasn't too bad! The Infinito seemed the fastest and best handling in my experience and it was even a size to big. Dont' care what the reviews say either the Infinito is what had "soul" and spoke to me, can't wait to get my Infinitio


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The Infinito is a terrific descender too. It' stability saved my ass on Sunday when a nasty unnoticed thaw bump almost took me for a slide at close to 60 km/h.


----------



## LosGatosRider (Feb 1, 2011)

I bought mine in February after testing the Roubaix and a Madone 6.2. As others have noted, I felt the Infinito descended better than the other two. I had the LBS swap in a triple crank and put on my own saddle (Specialized Toupe Pro) and nicer wheels (Ksyrium SLs). Even with Pro 3 Race tires at 115 psi, it was comfy for a century ride this past weekend, soaking up the vibrations and bumps on some pretty beat up back roads through the Somona Wine Country. The bike just goes forever. 

Here's a shot of it at the final rest stop on Saturday.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

LosGatosRider said:


> the Somona Wine Country.


You lucky b%&¤#rd.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Great looking bike!! Mine is the celeste/white color. I'd like to swap out my wheelset for something lighter, but I just don't have the extra bucks right now. Can't say enough good things about the Infinito!!


----------



## LosGatosRider (Feb 1, 2011)

*Fer Sure!*

Yeah, I know-- I really felt like counting my blessings during this century, as the weather and course were both gorgeous. This shot was take at Mile 85 in the midst of the Alexander Valley, which happens to be my favorite of the California wine-growing appelations... 

At this point in the century, we had just come off an 8-10 mile stretch of flat road, good pavement bordering the vineyards, with a nice stiff tailwind-- maybe 15 mph. One of those spontaneous pacelines had formed up behind me and two other riders whose wheels I had jumped on, and we rode into the rest stop with a nice, tight formation and good communication up and down the line. With the tailwind and all, the two in front felt no need to rotate through, so we cruised along at 23-24mph in formation. Very sweet. I was feeling elated as were the other dozen or so in the line as we came in. So I hopped off and clicked the shutter at the Infinito, feeling energized and lucky/smart to have bought this bike a few months back. It's been nothing but a sweet ever since.

This coming Sunday my regular group is turning out for an organized 100k ride through the strawberry fields (yeah-- the event is even called Strawberry Fields) around Watsonville, CA. The weather promises rain, chill, and a possible thunderstorm with maybe even some hail, to boot. Back to winter riding conditions (though we just really can't complain too much about winters in these parts :17: ). This is the day that the Infinito gets dirty, first time...

Cheers and safe riding to all. As I'm pretty new to this forum, give me a reality check if the travelogue narrative is out of place in this thread...


----------



## LosGatosRider (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks. I hear you and agree. I haven't found a sour note about the bike in the three months I've had it. But I'm also glad I'm not riding the stock wheelset. 

When I bought the Infinito, the LBS cut me a deal to purchase it without the wheels and saddle, and I initially mounted a set of Bontrager Race X-Lites that my g-friend owns. She had been letting me use them on the old bike that the Infinito replaced. Those wheels gave pretty good ride, too, on the Infinito. I actually bought the Ksyrium SLs you see in the pic as a gift to her but she didn't like their stiffness and the strong road feel you get with them. So we swapped. The SLs are great for me, as I weigh about 210 and their stiffness and bomb-proofness are net positives.


----------

